# where is the snow!?!?!



## landscape1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Went out last night for the first time this season, this is not right, where the heck is the snow????:crying:


----------



## josh_cronin (Aug 8, 2011)

i'm about 30 minutes south of you and we have had (the largest snow fall) bout 1/4"...thats it. AND of course we bought another truck for this season, so it may be my fault we haven't had snow yet...lol


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

This season has been and will be a dud. So much for all the brutal winter predictions. It is pretty hard to make equipment decisions on a hope and a prayer.


----------



## FinerCuts (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats what sucks when it comes to snow, atleast in summer you know you are going to be landscaping and mowin. I have been out once this year and that is it.


----------



## landscape1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Josh, not just your fault I bought another plow too! That will teach us!
Cant even go ice fishin...this SUCKS!! 
Thankfully where I plow at calls me if there is a 1/4 - 1/2 inch unless its warm enough to melt the same day, even so I have only been out once so far


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL, We have no snow on the East coast either. Last February I bought an additional brand new truck and plow and then in the Spring I bought another new plow. So I have 2 plows that don't have a scratch on them. I also bought a new sander a few months ago too.


----------



## banonea (May 27, 2009)

we have been out 2 in rochester, mn makes me glad I didnt buy the sander I was going to. it sucks beacuse we started to fix eguipment in july so we were ready for the snow and we aint seen **** here


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

Yup - looks like this winter is a bust. There is still time left so hopefully we all end up O.K. at the end.


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

landscape1;1402261 said:


> Josh, not just your fault I bought another plow too! That will teach us!
> Cant even go ice fishin...this SUCKS!!
> Thankfully where I plow at calls me if there is a 1/4 - 1/2 inch unless its warm enough to melt the same day, even so I have only been out once so far


There were guys out on Wind Lake this evening - I don't know how thick the ice is, but maybe you can get some fishing in before our next warm-up.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

onsight;1402440 said:


> Yup - looks like this winter is a bust. There is still time left so hopefully we all end up O.K. at the end.[/QUOT
> Why does
> So does every one think we will end up with nothing ? In NJ we had one event in Oct that has been it. I kind of lot faith over it I no its just the first week of Jan but the next ten days are not good. I also bought a new truck and plow this year to. This kind of sucks.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

People gotta chill out... winter started 2 weeks ago... itll come for most of us... with my area getting yhe least out of most people's


----------



## automoto (Nov 7, 2011)

LAB INC;1402446 said:


> onsight;1402440 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup - looks like this winter is a bust. There is still time left so hopefully we all end up O.K. at the end.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

automoto;1402535 said:


> LAB INC;1402446 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a new plow and snow blower this year too, that must be why it hasn't snowed yet....
> ...


----------



## madskier1986 (Dec 7, 2011)

It figures that I just expanded my services to included snow plowing this year. So this fall, I bought the whole set up. Truck, Plow, Salt, Snow blowers, shovels and have used the plow once for like 2 hours. Well, twice on my driveway cause I can. Should of sold the weather predictions and got a seasonal rate from everybody.


----------



## CT-TILEMAN (Jan 3, 2009)

Weather forecast in CT thru next Monday - above freezing and clear...highs between 35-40 degrees.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Clear warm and dry here for at least till the middle of next week. This is getting to be my worst winter in 9 years.


----------

